# summer swelter



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Thunder Road is hosting a 1/64 scale 1/8 mile proxy race with the following two classes on August 11 & 12.

















14.5 ohm armatures for both classes

track specs
variable 30 volt 10 amp power supply.
black 6" wide Wizzard track with timed section of 10' 3.75" (123.75 inches) on 12' (144 inches) of powered rails.
6 feet of steel bar shut down which can be shunted or reverse polarity at 9 volts and catch box with loosely bunched micro fiber cloths inside as a sand trap so to speak.
Track Mate 300 timing system with multiple sensors ..... stage... start... 11" from start... 43" from start... MPH 111.75" from start and ET 123.75" from start. currently no mid track sensors(half track).

mailing address available through PM.

Nostalgia Funny Car (4-gear) will be run at 18 volts and should have a Funny Car body, preferably older styles, but all accepted. hard bodies only. no vacuum formed or cardboard.

Street (Xtraction/Magnatraction/AFX) will be run at 13.8 volts and should have a street type body on. no vacuum or cardboard. hard bodies only.

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*entries*
































































.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*more*

another transporter unloads.










.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice 'Vettes! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*teaser*

tease!!!









tower (command central )









starting line









side view of the starting line. 
notice town is quite a bit away! LOL









finish line.
far enough away from town to keep the cops away









lowered and chopped truck mock up in progress!!!

tease!

qualifying soon. 
I have all the names and cars in the TrackMate.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*pits & TQ*

the pits are crowded .....




























TOP QUALIFIERS HAIRY CANARY and DARRYL L ..... 










eliminations next.

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*qualifying results for NTRA Street*

1) Darryl red vette .............. .7668 @ 12.94
2) Darryl white vette ............. .7670 @ 12.99
3) Kiwi blue plymouth ......... .7868 @ 13.53
4) Sandfly starburst ............ .7913 @ 12.15
5) Paul white mustang ........ .7913 @ 11.44
6) Hilltop orange camaro ...... .81.94 @ 11.92
7) Gnome uncle blue ............. .8431 @ 11.09
8) ECbill purple cuda ........... .8438 @ 11.96
9) Paul green mustang .......... 8491 @ 11.64
10) Kiwi orange(red?) cuda ..... .8567 @ 10.86
11) Dave blue vette ................ .8674 @ 12.40
12) Jim green cuda ................ .8682 @ 11.27
13) JJ mustang .................... .87.53 @ 11.88
14) JJ camaro ...................... .88.23 @ 11.40
15) GTS cobra gt .................... .9034 @ 10.94
16) ECbill black nomad ........... .9060 @ 11.74
17) Hilltop green camaro ......... .9107 @10.57
18) Sandfly red nomad ............ .9154 @ 10.82
19) Ed orange camaro ............. .9259 @ 9.62
20) Kstock orange mustang ...... .9856 @ 8.84
21) Ed yellow camaro ............... 1.0614 @ 8.55
22) Jim white javelin ............... 1.0901 @ 8.76
23) Dave green nomad ............ 1.4852 @ 8.43.

winner Kiwi Dave blue plymouth ... .7444 @ 13.45
second Darryl L red vette ............ .7652 @ 13.11
third Darryl L white vette ........... .7537 @ 13.48
fourth Mustang Paul white mustang .7992 @ 11.88

please bear with me ....
I am taking pictures of the cars at the starting line and finish line,
setting up the TrackMate with the proper name and car in proper lane,
"driving" both cars
and then writing the results.
now ... the TrackMate does store the results and as soon as I figure out how to export that to a different media I can print that out too.
after I take the pics, download to my computer and then upload them to IMGUR, I can make them available for everyone to see.

so this is time consuming and focus on each current task is required, so mental fatigue must be treated with some rest.

I will have reports as soon as I can manage them. 

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

https://imgur.com/a/2c9LEkD

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

1) Hairy Canary yellow trans am .......... .6837 @ 14.45
2) Paul trojan horse mustang ....... .7037 @ 12.26
3) Kiwi red king cobra mustang ....... .7105 @ 12.82
4) Kiwi white bounty hunter mustang .. .7165 @ 13.11
5) Darryl orange vega ........ .7494 @ 14.35
6) JJ cuda king ............. .7510 @ 12.82
7) Sandfly white charger ................ .7520 @ 12.20
8) JJ twisted texan pinto ............. .7598 @ 12.86
9) Ed orange vega ............. .7651 @ 12.51
10) Dave jegs camaro ................ .7665 @ 12.24
11) Hairy Canary hooker mustang ........... .7781 @ 12.56
12) ECbill jungle jim red camaro ....... .7820 @ 11.36
13) Darryl white vega ................... .7824 @ 13.01
14) Paul blue max mustang ............ .7826 @ 10.65
15) GTS damn yankee cuda ............ .8041 @ 10.79
16) Hilltop fade camaro ................... .8092 @ 12.51
17) Gnome rock N rolls ...................... .8156 @ 11.40
18) Dave snake cuda .................... .82.50 @ 10.62
19) Sandfly jungle jim blue camaro ..... .8283 @ 10.10
20) Hilltop green camaro .............. .8409 @ 11.54
21) Jim blue cuda ...................... .8816 @ 9.21
22) Kstocks brand X mustang .............. .9274 @ 10.65
23) ED rwb grand am ................. .9307 @ 9.60
24) Jim red charger ................... .9578 @ 8.75
25) ECbill blue cuda .................... 1.0050 @ 8.98

ran these qualifying passes last night.
was up past midnight.
NFC elims will be tomorrow ... SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*nfc eliminations 081218*

.
winner ... Hairy Canary yellow trans am ............. .6538 @ 14.66
runner up Dave632 jegs camaro ..................... .7176 @ 12.86
semi finalist JJ Wallace cuda king ..................... .7490 @ 13.37
semi finalist Kiwi Dave bounty hunter ................. .7510 @ 12.79

best of show yet to be determined!
































































.

https://imgur.com/a/YgdmUwa

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I will be sending each driver his "time" slips (hand written) so he can study the times.
know that the first sensor is 11" from the starting sensor.
the next sensor is 43" from the starting sensor.
the finish sensor is 123" from the starting sensor and the MPH sensor 12" before that.

car prep.
to begin each pass I cleaned the pickup shoes thoroughly to a shine and cleaned the tires on blue painters tape (duct tape is too strong).
warmed (a couple short bursts with the controller) each car a bit well behind the sensors and then did a dry hop or two to insure the car would move.
understand that running the cars by myself and knowing that reaction time with one might (would) be better than the other, I rigged a jumper to allow me to use one controller for both lanes.
the reaction times you see, minus my reaction time which cannot be measured easily, is the reaction time of the car to the current being turned on by the controller.
be sure to understand, that because of circumstances, red light starts were ignored in determining winner and advance to next round.
so, if you review the pictures I took of the screen during NFC elims, red lights and possibly winners don't count for this race.
thus red light starts are not reflected on the time slips and those reaction numbers are recorded without a negative (-) sign in front of.

when each car took it's last pass, I put it away with whatever dirt might be on the tires and marks on the pickup shoes for your examination.

because my lights make the track warm, I had them on for at least 1/2 hour before any passes so that all cars would have the same track conditions.
voltage was checked frequently to insure all passes were made at the prescribed voltage and the amperage was turned up to full.
the Amp meter only shows draw when it is happening, so impossible for me to see that during passes.
none of the cars made any noise indicating requiring oil, so none was applied to any car.
I didn't have time to check shoe "flatness" on this Wizzard track rails like I had wanted to, so all cars ran as delivered.
looking at marks on the shoes throughout the meet indicated most pickup shoes were optimally aligned with the rail. 
a few shoes were not and I am sorry that I was not able to correct that.

I am impressed by the speeds and mostly overall consistency of the cars.
only a few fell off qualifying times and many got faster, Hairy Canary yellow Trans Am as a prime (and the best) example.
I am going to examine the top two finishing cars in each class and reassemble them to my best ability without (hopefully) changing the tuning of the car.
I hope those that will have their car(s) examined understand.

this was quite a bit more work than I had anticipated because I took photos throughout the meet.
in retrospect I wish I had taken pics of the screen results for the elim passes in NTRA Street.

all said and done I had fun racing the cars.
I am honored and humbled that so many would trust me with their prize possessions.
there will certainly be a couple more posts with links to the pics and maybe some more comments on the meet.

Thank You all for making this a successful and rewarding event.

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Best in Show Summer Swelter 2018*























































yes Hilltop took Best in Show honors again.
I eliminated his Best in Show from Kiwi's event and Kiwi's Best Paint awards.
had my neighbor look over the rest of the field and she picked the Lime Camaro, as she put it.

.


----------

